# Hey-zle, Hey Bonnie and Hey Roosevelt at "home"



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Happy Birds!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

*More*

So glad to have my new additions! Thanks Renee!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

*I'm Not Finished!*

Had some fun with my camera! So while I am at it...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! 

They sure DO look at home, Cricket!! HOW FUN!!  AND, WHAT A LOVELY HOME!!

Thanks for the update! I know how thrilled you are!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> WOW!
> 
> They sure DO look at home, Cricket!! HOW FUN!!  AND, WHAT A LOVELY HOME!!
> 
> Thanks for the update! I know how thrilled you are!!



Those are some FINE looking birds. Where did you get them??? Oh, yea, I forgot.............. Just kidding of course. They look very happy. I want to see a pic of Hey Jude and Heyzle kissing. Tell them to get their act together!! LOL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cricket,

What wonderful pictures of your birds. They look so nice and content, and their new home isn't too shabby...either.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Treesa! Renee, check out Hey Judes little beak and then look at Hey-zle's Do you suppose he will be able to feed babies??? I think he is more into fashion perches than nest sitting...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket said:


> Thanks Treesa! Renee, check out Hey Judes little beak and then look at Hey-zle's Do you suppose he will be able to feed babies??? I think he is more into fashion perches than nest sitting...


That's a good question and one I don't know the answer to. What kind of pigeon is he? I think we need to find out if what ever breed he is, normally raise their own babies. I know some can't because of the short beak, but don't know much about them..........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cricket, I'm so happy for you getting these beautiful, healthy birds. They look very happy and content.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Maggie! I feel like I finally have a real Loft!!! Six pigeons and babies on the way with all the lovin' going on! As for Jude, a Kormorner (sp) is what we figured he was... hope it won't be a problem.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket said:


> Thanks Maggie! I feel like I finally have a real Loft!!! Six pigeons and babies on the way with all the lovin' going on! As for Jude, a Kormorner (sp) is what we figured he was... hope it won't be a problem.


I'll tell you what I would do.........IF or WHEN Heyzle lays eggs, give Roosevelt and Bonnie a couple of dummy eggs. Once the babies hatch, if it appears that Hey Jude can't feed them, you could give them to Roosevelt and Bonnie. If it seems that he can feed them with no problem, it wouldn't hurt to let them raise one and let Bonnie raise one. Just a thought and that way, if Hey Jude can't feed them, they aren't in danger and you won't have to do the work.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Such beautiful birds, Cricket (and Renee)! And, a very lovely home that they have Cricket!

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I don't think you'll have to worry about Hey Jude's ability to feed babies. He's the spitting image of Pinky (rescue in here from Mass.) Pinky mated up with a Thailand Laugher/ Cappuchine hen who has one long shnozzola. Didn't stop them. That's how I got the ever so handsome Ping, who looks like his Daddy, except for a slightly longer bill.
Daryl


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

That's good to know Daryl... I will not interfere unless I see a problem. If there is one, then Renee, your suggestions sounds perfect. Time will tell, these two are basically co-existing at this point... no romance as of yet! Thanks for the compliments Terry! I am anxious for the Winter to come and go! Big plans for a flight Aviary this Spring!!! One I can stand in!!! I know we will all enjoy the photos from that!!
ps I'm still giggling about diaper suits Mr. Squeaks! Sure would help keep things cleaner!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Cricket said:


> That's good to know Daryl... I will not interfere unless I see a problem. If there is one, then Renee, your suggestions sounds perfect. Time will tell, these two are basically co-existing at this point... no romance as of yet! Thanks for the compliments Terry! I am anxious for the Winter to come and go! Big plans for a flight Aviary this Spring!!! One I can stand in!!! I know we will all enjoy the photos from that!!
> *ps I'm still giggling about diaper suits Mr. Squeaks! Sure would help keep things cleaner*!



Well, that's true (about cleaner) for those who live in the house. Looks like yours have their own PALACE! LOL

Besides, just think of ALL the POOP EXERCISES you could do to keep in shape!   

Keep those updates acomin'!!


----------

